# [Wet Thumb Forum]-JEBO Tanks:



## jread (Feb 28, 2004)

I was just wondering whether or not these make good planted-tanks.

I have a 5-gallon Jebo that I absolutely love: I have an AquaClear Mini powerfilter on it and the tank came with an 18-watt power compact, all for only $40.00

I've looked into the larger-sized tanks and they have a 25-gallon that has built-in filtration and two, 36 watt power compacts all for $200.00 at the LFS! I'm sorry but I just don't see how you could build your own setup for cheaper than that and still have PC lighting. I really love their tanks and love the low prices of them! My main question, though, is about the filter: it's a "spray bar" type filter that's built into the hood. Do you think I would have too much CO2 loss from a filter like this? Just wanted to find out about that before I get one.

Thanks









------------------------------

www.dwarfpuffers.com


----------



## jread (Feb 28, 2004)

I was just wondering whether or not these make good planted-tanks.

I have a 5-gallon Jebo that I absolutely love: I have an AquaClear Mini powerfilter on it and the tank came with an 18-watt power compact, all for only $40.00

I've looked into the larger-sized tanks and they have a 25-gallon that has built-in filtration and two, 36 watt power compacts all for $200.00 at the LFS! I'm sorry but I just don't see how you could build your own setup for cheaper than that and still have PC lighting. I really love their tanks and love the low prices of them! My main question, though, is about the filter: it's a "spray bar" type filter that's built into the hood. Do you think I would have too much CO2 loss from a filter like this? Just wanted to find out about that before I get one.

Thanks









------------------------------

www.dwarfpuffers.com


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Although I don't own a Jebo tank one of the main distributors is just down the street and I've seen every model they make. The larger models are stunning with the looks of the stand and matching canopy tops. There are some real concerns with tanks above 20 gallons, IMO.

The built-in filter you saw, IMO, is not a good design as the water flows over the top of the media. It's fine when the filter pad is brand new and clean but as it becomes more saturated less water flow occurs through it. The larger models without their filters should be better, right?

The matching canopy top is extremly limiting with what types of filters it can accomodate. Many of the canopies are a large metal reflector. The holes in the back are extremly limiting plus the matching stands have a solid back with two tiny holes that everything needs to fit through. You can make that opening larger but the metal top is another thing. 

These are beautiful and inexpensive systems but you should REALLY be sure the system accomodates all your equipment and that you can service everything easily.

To sum all this up, lol....The small systems are fine but I wouldn't not get the larger ones. They are just not adaptable enough for my needs. I would equate them to Eclipse systems, which are nice and convenient but not versatile enough for the more serious hobbyist. 

Please remember that these are just my impressions. I seriously considered getting one because they look fantastic and cost so little. 

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## jread (Feb 28, 2004)

Thank you very much! That was a very helpful reply









------------------------------

www.dwarfpuffers.com


----------



## TexasState (Mar 2, 2004)

Couldn't you Dremel the top if needs arise?

http://www.TxState.edu/~xp42012/trading.htm


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

You probably could cut the metal but I don't own a lot of tools. The combination of cutting the back of the stand plus the hood seems to much for me. I prefer a stand to be completely open in the back plus there is a divider used as a support in the stand that goes right down the middle. 

The complete system is really beautiful, don't get me wrong. I'm just not a DIYer. The glass shaping on the tanks is beautiful. The 100-gallon tank is a complete curve at one end and the smaller ones are one piece of curved glass, 3 sided attached to the back. It's much like the JBJ nano tank but large. 

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## TexasState (Mar 2, 2004)

I haven't inspect the size Jread's talking about yet. But the bigger Jebo that I saw does have several small cutaway in the back. I haven't bought the Jebo yet. I'm waiting to see if they will comes with better reflector on their lights

http://www.TxState.edu/~xp42012/trading.htm


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

The reflectors or canopies and stands are always included in the setups sold here. Tanks 20 gallons and above have either compact lights or 3 tubes built in the hood. I'm not sure if the 3-tube setup can be changed out for compacts. It doesn't look like it because of the interior design of the unit. It is also very flat at @ 3" high. I can't remember how many WPG the are over the tanks with PC lights. I suspect it is not enough for a hi-tech plant tank. 

What is nice about the 60-gallon tank I like is the 3 tubes are placed evenly accross the width of the tank making the back portion evenly lite. It was the limited access in the reflector that made me decide against it. The holes, IMO, are to little. The entire top must be removed for maintenance. I like to use the Eheim Surface Extrator and it requires a bit more space. 

I met a teenager that actually owns 5 different Jebo tanks and loves them. I'm just a harder sell, lol.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## jread (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks again for all the info









As far as their larger tanks, I've only seen the 25-gallon and the 38-gallon. The 25 has two, 36watt PC lights, and the 38 has two, 55watt PC lights. Definitely not into high-tech lighting range but still enough to grow many different species.

------------------------------

www.dwarfpuffers.com


----------



## jread (Feb 28, 2004)

I just noticed that you referred to them as glass tanks. I thought they were acrylic for some reason. Sounds like it when you tap on them. Are they glass? If so, then I'm glad because I'm not a big fan of acrylic. I had to go buy a special pad for cleaning my 5-gallon Jebo because I thought it was an acrylic tank.

------------------------------

www.dwarfpuffers.com


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

JEBO's are glass tanks. The curve is part of the beauty. The original concept is from a German tank about 25 gallons in size. In fact the JEBO is an exact copy of that tank with it's filtration and lighting system. The German tanks did not sell well here being over powered by the Eclipse systems. 

Have you seen the 100-gallon JEBO with one end of the tank being a sharp curve in shape? It looks awesome!

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## jread (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks for clearing that up! I went to the LFS that has the most Jebo tanks today and went around tapping on all of them. They still sounded plastic-like to me. Ah well, I'm glad to know it's glass. Now I don't have to worry so much about scratching it.

Yes, they have that exact 100-gallon at the LFS and I LOVE IT!

------------------------------

www.dwarfpuffers.com


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

I just browsed your dwarf puffer site, it's fantastic. This is a fantastic little fish. The ones in our LFS's are starving and look terrible. I had some to clear up a snail problem and completely fell in love with them.

I noticed a quote by RobertTR. He has a fantastic fish knowledge and I respect him very much.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## jread (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks for your compliments









Do you still have your dwarves? If so, you should come register at the site.

Robert is actually a moderator on the forum at my site, which is quite an honor. The man has kept puffers for over 40 years and aquariums even longer than that. Definitely a helpful guy to have around







I have tons of respect for him myself.

------------------------------

www.dwarfpuffers.com


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Unfortunately, the puffers were traded back to the LFS. We moved them around to all our tanks with snails and were afraid of starving them.

My puffers never looked as chubby as the ones in your pictures. It didn't matter how many snails they ate either. Of course we made them do 50 laps around the pool, lol.

Can I join even without having puffers at the moment? I belong to a salt water fish club and don't have a salt water tank, lol, only because it's the only fih club in town. 

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## jread (Feb 28, 2004)

Of course you can join! Maybe it will get you back into them again









------------------------------

www.dwarfpuffers.com


----------

